# telephone consultation post failed cycle



## lozzy2b (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 

Is anyone able to advise what to expect during our telephone appointment with the Consultant after our failed cycle in May?

Thanks you


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Lozzy,

I had a failed first cycle and then a post-fail consultation. To be honest, I found the appointment a waste of time as I was not given any definitive answers as to why the cycle failed. I came away with the feeling that the appointment would have been more beneficial to people who had built themselves up so high for success that they were crushed by the fail and simply needed someone medical to talk to.

I actually got better answers in the letter my Oxford transfer clinic sent me about 2 months after the fail as although they still couldn't pin point the exact reason for it not working, they offered reassurance that the next cycle would be a different protocol (icsi instead of ivf) and a different drugs dosage and this left me far more optimistic for the future.

Prepare some questions for them, if you had IVF, ask if ICSI would be better for next time. Ask if you responded well to the stims drugs - if these need to be increased or the make of drug changed and ask if there are any life style changes you could make (although I'd say us IVF/ICSI bunch are pretty healthy on that front!).

Good luck,
Marti
xxxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Lozzy,

This thread here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0 has some good questions you could consider asking.

xx


----------

